
The Ugly Indian - ratpik
https://www.facebook.com/theugl.yindian
======
rathish_g
They have chosen to remain anonymous as the names and identities of specific
individuals are not important.

Their philosophy: "Kaam chalu mooh bandh". (Stop Talking, Start Doing.)

Their guidelines are: 1\. No lectures, no moralising, no activism, no self-
righteous anger. 2\. No confrontation, no arguments, no debates, no pamphlets,
no advocacy. 3\. Don’t step on anyone’s toes, don’t take sides in any
ideological debates., 4\. Support existing systems and improve their
effectiveness for the greater good. 5\. Basically, get real. Treat everyone
with sincerity, respect and dignity first, and the greater good will be an
outcome.

~~~
_nedR
Wow. That is one of the most insanely good manifestos I have read.

------
IsaacL
Any Indian HN users have any more info?

~~~
Alterlife
Some info from a tedx video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf1VA5jqmRo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf1VA5jqmRo)

------
nikolay
This is so cool! You guys are setting a great example and doing an amazing
job! Kudos to you!

------
adultSwim
I should take notes. My city is dirty and I am ashamed.

------
sergiotapia
Context?

~~~
kvee
Context:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByIUBSmy5stAc2t5dGZCWDFDNTA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByIUBSmy5stAc2t5dGZCWDFDNTA/view)

------
swagv
That's brilliant, really. A beautification movement.

You don't have to be wealthy to have clean streets, manicured gardens, etc. It
starts with a lack of tolerance for substandard conditions.

~~~
hackaflocka
Absolutely right. There are many cultures where despite poverty, public areas
are well organized and clean.

Inner city USA and much of India, sadly, are not so.

